# accident number 3



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I fell in the garden and broke my leg walked around for 10 days with it broken till i FOUND OUT IT WAS DOCTOR TOLD ME IT WASN'T AND TO KEEP MOVING THEN ORDERED AN X RAY.eXCUSETYPINGAlistair


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

10 days on a broken leg! Oh man, that's terrible! I'm hoping everything is on the mend now. Take good care yourself. It doesn't look like your doctor was too good about it. I'd give my doc an earful if he messed up like that!

I did the same as you last year. It took 3 months before they figured out what the damage was then 6 months of therapy. Sometimes I wish they had a crystal ball that gets the diagnosis correct every time.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Alistair that is shocking, more so as your health is not the best

The pain must have been terrible

I hope you make a swift recovery

Jamie
Doon the Water


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Ouch! That hurts thinking about it. Get well soon!!!


----------



## woodzy (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to here that, I hope your recovery is smother that your diagnosis.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Nasty thing to happen Alistair, had a similar experience with a broken ankle. It's no fun and takes a while to fix. Hope you are able to get around soon, but don't rush it, else you could end up worse off.
all the best to you and Bronwen.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wish you the best. Heal fast LJ friend.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Hope you're on the mend now. Take it easy and take your time; we don't seem to heal as fast as we used to, or at least that's the way it seems to be for me.


----------



## jamsie (Jul 14, 2009)

Doctors disagree, patients die!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That's awful, Alistair. I hope you feel better soon.

Here in the U.S.A., you'd probably have have a very large legal settlement to look forward to.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

how on earth could you think of going into the garden 
hasn´t you been told being out of the shop is too dangerous

hope you recover fast Alistair


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Holyhorse********************hannah ! I believe one Doctor should have a much, much flatter nose after not taking the time to see to a patients problem sooner than ten painful days, especially a bloody broken leg ! Hope you are well enough to take a swing at his incompetent proboscis very soon ! meanwhile maybe you should hire a bevy of lovely lasses to take charge of the TV's remote control, fluffing pillows and seeing to your beverage needs at all times. Take your time, and heal well my friend ! PS and Dennis Grosen is right about the safety of the shop !


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*What a revolting development !

I'm very sorry this had to happen to you again.

I hope you have a rapid recovery !*


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy recovery and reprieve from pain.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Back when I had my ruptured disc and my back was killing me I kept working until one day after work at the end of the day I just went into the office and laid down flat on my back on the floor because I just couldn't take it anymore. For about four weeks the local doctor had been assuring me that all I had was a pulled muscle and all he did was give me muscle relaxers. I knew that I had something really wrong. That day I called my wife and told her that she had to get me in to see a specialist and fast. Two days later my wife drove me to see a neurosurgeon around 5PM. After examining my back the doctor told me that I wasn't going home but into the hospital right away. Two days later I had emergency surgery. The doc told me that if I had have picked up 25 lbs the wrong way it could have paralyzed me easily. General practitioners can often be wrong so if you are in severe pain an suspect the local doctor is wrong it pays to get yourself to a specialist no matter what the local doctor says.

I'm sorry about your leg and I'm sure that it must have been very painful. I'm hoping no major damage was done and that you are healing up fine, Alistair.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

BUMMER!

I hope they don't have to re-break it in order to get it aligned properly so it heals without future problems.

Sounds like your Dr. may be a quack… X-rays should tell the story… if he knows how to read them…

Hope you heal good & all gets better…


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Alistair, very sorry to hear about your fall and subsequent suffering because of wrong diagnosis. I endorse Helluvawreck opinion. You should always have a second opinion whenever your suffering is not abated after your initial treatment. Now pl take complete rest and recover fast to return back to your workshop.

Sharad


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, Alistair. I hope you mend well and soon now you know what happened. I know how I feel when I'm not up to scratch so I empathise.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about this Alistair, you have got to be more Careful!!
And I think you need a different Doctor Too!!
Heal Well and Soon my Friend
All of my Best Wishes to You and Bronwen!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

heal fast alistair

and stay close to bronwen
worst that can happen there
is a smack upside the head


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

ouch.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your injury. Best wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## TexPenn (Apr 21, 2008)

A brain would be even better than a crystal ball. In the US more people are killed by their doctor than auto & gun accidents combined. Here the doctors practice eugenics on the poor & ignorant. If you want any kind of quality medical care you have to fight for it, do research on your own, & get second opinions. 
Good luck my amigo with your leg & sovereignty! We are pulling for you & all Scots!


----------

